# Small but great trade between us and NO



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Indiana trades: PG Erick Strickland (7.7 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 2.3 apg in 20.8 minutes) 
PG Fred Jones (7.7 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 2.3 apg in 20.8 minutes) 
SF Jonathan Bender (7.5 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 0.8 apg in 21.1 minutes) 
Indiana receives: C Jamaal Magloire (8.5 ppg, 5.6 rpg, 0.4 apg in 18.9 minutes) 
SG Courtney Alexander (9.8 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 1.5 apg in 23.7 minutes) 
PF Robert Traylor (3.7 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 0.6 apg in 11.1 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +6.8 ppg, +5.5 rpg, and -0.6 apg. 

New Orleans trades: C Jamaal Magloire (8.5 ppg, 5.6 rpg, 0.4 apg in 18.9 minutes) 
SG Courtney Alexander (9.8 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 1.5 apg in 23.7 minutes) 
PF Robert Traylor (3.7 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 0.6 apg in 11.1 minutes) 
New Orleans receives: PG Erick Strickland (7.7 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 2.3 apg in 79 games) 
PG Fred Jones (7.7 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 2.3 apg in 79 games) 
SF Jonathan Bender (7.5 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 0.8 apg in 78 games) 
Change in team outlook: -6.8 ppg, -5.5 rpg, and +0.6 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to Indiana and New Orleans being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. Indiana and New Orleans had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


You have been assigned Trade ID number 767799

Talk about it on the Trade Board

i like it


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Why would the Hornets do this trade? Magloire will be an all star within a few years, and they need a 2 to either start or backup Wesley because they're lack of backcourt depth, and Alexander is better than any player the Pacers give up in this trade, and he's not even the centrepiece!

No way NO does this trade.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Doubt this trade happens, cause NO is giving up 2 way superior players, and also since Strickland was recently signed, he is no longer tradable until I think 90 days into the season.

-Petey


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

sorry guys that trade beloged to my little bro. he was begging me to let him do a trade and post it here. i know it's whack isn't it?


----------



## PetieStyle272 (Sep 3, 2002)

Sure your little bro


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

and who are you? Petey's little bro? anyway that one was my intelligible little bro believe it or not.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dont worry. We belive you..............:no: :no:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

LOL, why is he my little bro?

Prehaps you should have posted that before... regardless I could not care who posted, I just pointed out that very unlikely to happen, no need to comment on me, thanks.

-Petey


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> LOL, why is he my little bro?


cuz his name is Petie Style272

you cab=n see how i thought yolu 2 were related


----------



## Tainted Rings (Sep 15, 2002)

I laughed out loud when I read this thread...


----------



## PetieStyle272 (Sep 3, 2002)

Actually I was here before Petey

I was PTstyle272 and then I changed my name to PetieStyle272


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

WOW, even more drama, perhaps that makes me your little brother PetieStyle272 then huh?

-Petey


----------



## Tainted Rings (Sep 15, 2002)

Wow maybe we can all be one Pacers family..... :no:


----------



## PetieStyle272 (Sep 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> WOW, even more drama, perhaps that makes me your little brother PetieStyle272 then huh?
> 
> -Petey


yeah i guess :laugh:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Guys, get this thread back on topic or else I'll have to close it. We have a chat and PMs to discuss who's who's brother, don't do it in the Pacers board please. If you'd like to use the chat after wednesday, you'll have to become a Supporting Member. All you have to do is pay $10 for a year and you get access to the Supporting Members board, the arcade, the chat, and many other pleasures.... err... benefits.

Thanks, and let's talk basketball, not names.


----------



## Ron Artest 23 (Oct 14, 2002)

Trade sucks.
Jonathan Bender's gonna be way too good to trade for some players who will only be average at best their entire careers.
So anyways, Pacers would be stupid to do this trade.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

note to folks who always seem to want to trade someone. trading for the sake of trading isn't good. the more you trade--- the longer it takes to reap the benefits of the aquisition. we already have a great team assembled. brad miller is as good a center as the pacers need. reggie is still bada$$. big al is going to be back this season. we have jermaine oneal too. jeff foster is a great backup to the 4/5 position. he is a monster on the boards(like a white dennis rodman without the problem child attitude) artest still plays for the pacers too. he is totaly kicka$$ at the defensive end and a decent scorer too- not to mention a strong rebounder. i know there are some mercer haters out there but i'm not one of them. i think he is a good guy to have on our side. he can put up some good numbers for us. this squad already has the guys to do the job. this is the first time zeke has truly had the kind of team to work with that has some real possibilities. we have rebuilt in an extremely quick manner and i think we already got all the guys we need to go big in the postseason. we are stoked.


----------

